
Scientists discover 'Farout,' the most distant solar system object ever seen - petethomas
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/scientists-discover-farout-most-distant-solar-system-object-ever-seen-ncna949131
======
informatimago
Rename it Notsofarout already, since you will have to a in couple of years
anyways!

